# Universal Studio Blue Ray Discs.....



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I bought Oblivion and In The Pines, got home and put both in my Sony BDP-S570 that is pretty current with current updates done, I just checked . Why will they play the stuff before the movie, and when it gets time to play the actual show, it just sits there spinning like it is searching for the movie to no avail? I can put in any other disc and everything works fine except these two movies!!! Can anyone tell me what the actual problem is? Are these bad discs from Walmart ?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a similar problem with The Dark Knight Rises. I was using a Sony bdp-s550 and first load audio only,then I swapped it into a cheapo Samsung player and got video only. I was getting pretty mad after just picking up the new release I placed it back in the Sony player and it eventually loaded. By eventually I mean around 5 minutes if I remember correctly. We ended up getting a Oppo 103 and have had zero issues. That said I will try Oblivion on my Sony this weekend just have to dig it out I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

If you have the internet " on " in your BD player turn it off , i have several universal movies that do the same that's happening to you even in different players .


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I'll give that a try, thanks!!


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

It works now !!!! THANKS!!!!!


----------

